
Show HN: Settled Afar Podcast - coreygarvey
Interviewing people who have made big jumps in their lives, to a new location, career, or community. It&#x27;s been the joy of my life to make substantial moves that actually fit my dreams, and I&#x27;m hoping to share stories of other people&#x27;s moves.<p>Find it at: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;podcast.coreygarvey.com&#x2F;<p>I&#x27;d love to hear feedback, ideas for finding new guests, and tips for growing my audience.
======
tgarvey34
really enjoyed pod #9 with Magdelena Algawam. He spirit is infectious and the
host plays well in not overpowering the guest.

